# Black screen with NO cursor while installing Windows 10



## Myssenberg (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey guys!
So like a lot of you, I wanted to upgrade my laptop to Windows 10. But when the laptop was in the middle of installing Windows 10 and had restarted a few times, as it does during the installation, it suddenly went black screen with NO cursor or anything. It has been like this for 2 days now, and I don't know what to do.
I can clearly see that the laptop is still on and "working", so it has not just shut down.
I'm afraid to force the laptop to turn off, because it's in the middle of a system upgrade. So I'm wondering if there are any alternative solutions or is my only option to force the laptop to shut down and then restart it and hope for the best?

//Myssenberg


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of your laptop?

Is it upgrading from Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1 to Windows 10?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Myssenberg (Aug 18, 2015)

Dell Inspiron M5010

It is upgrading from Windows 7


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Dell Inspiron M5010
> 
> It is upgrading from Windows 7


*Dell Inspiron 15 M5010* 15.6" laptop

It has full driver support for Windows Vista 64-bit and Windows 7 64-bit.

It has no driver support listed for Windows 8.1 64-bit or Windows 10 64-bit.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

A lot of people have run into problems while upgrading to Windows 10 (especially with laptops), so you're not alone.

Since the public release of Windows 10 on July 29th, several issues with it have been discovered.

There has been 2 or 3 cumulative updates since its release to address some of these issues, and there likely will be more.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I would check the disk activity light to see there is any action. I would expect disk activity for a upgrade, if it shows no activity for 15 mins, then I would reboot. But that's just me. There is little else you can do anyways.


----------

